# Need Live Tracks? mp3s of members playing instruments.



## Frederick Russ

Hi all,

The V.I. Instrument database is cool - but no mp3s? I would really like to hear you guys playing your axes, trumpets, keyboards, flutes, violins, kazoos, etc.

If you're interested in session work and have recording capabilities, how about we start a thread here to show that too? Those who specialize in a particular instrument (s) can post mp3s.

I'll start. Aside from doing film scores, I'm also a session player specializing in guitar work. Check my guitar only stuff here: 

http://www.soaringmusic.com/Guitarist.htm

So, let's hear your chops on your chosen instrument.


----------



## Brian Ralston

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25RB4itJW8M
Does this count even though it is not an MP3 Frederick? :mrgreen: =o 

(I'm about 2:30 minutes in.)
.
.
.
.
.
.
Oh god...that was 10 years ago. 
And I made the YouTube freeze frame. :oops:

*and more blasts from my past*

I am one of the lead trumpets in all of these recordings...

*FANTASY*
http://www.brianralston.com/temp/UofAZ_Fantasy.mp3

*ELEANOR RIGBY*
http://www.brianralston.com/temp/UofAZ_Eleanor_Rigby.mp3 (http://www.brianralston.com/temp/UofAZ_ ... _Rigby.mp3)

*USELESS* by BORNE (I wrote and performed the trumpet and flugel horn parts here.)
http://www.brianralston.com/temp/BORNE_Useless.mp3

ENJOY!


----------



## Stefan K

Everyone is welcome: 
http://stefan.sk-music.com
http://www.broadjam.com/stefan


----------



## jcfelice88keys

Hello Frederick and other V.I. Controllers,

Although I have contributed demos to the EWQL Piano Library, my main instrument is the pipe organ. I have been a church organist in some form for at least the past 35 years, including 15 years at Peace Memorial Church in Palos Park, Illinois, USA, a suburb of Chicago.
The church's website is http://www.pmcucc.org .

In my current position, I am organist of a 50-rank Berghaus organ of North German design and build.

My enclosed offering is a solo version of Handel's Organ Concerto in D Major, originally written for small organ and orchestra. This performance includes a cadenza/improvisation that is clearly not from Handel's pen. Here is the link; I hope you enjoy it. 

http://soundclick.com/share?songid=6717040

Cheers,

Joe <jcfelice88keys>


----------



## Jem7

I'm also guitar player too. Feel free to contact me.

www.soundcloud.com/ugurdariveren


----------



## JonnyB12

I'm a French Horn Player. Have done film/TV sessions in London (on Principal Chair), played & had jobs in London/BBC/Provincial Orchestras.
Gear I have at home to record it - Shure SM57, Boss VE20, Laptop running Reaper.
Feel free to get in touch. o-[][]-o


----------



## windshore

Great Idea Fredrick!

I'm Mark Hollingsworth and I've been a session woodwind player in LA for over 20 years. I play all the saxes, flutes, clarinets as well as ethnic flutes. I record for a lot of people via the internet these days as well as produce my own work.

My Woodwind Player page: http://windshoremusic.com/iwinds.html

My Producer page (which includes a whole lot of my playing: http://windshoremusic.com/production.html

I've recorded for several members here already and a few other people you can see on my "about" page. http://windshoremusic.com/about.html

(I work in PT, Logic etc. and use a mix of API, Neve, Geffel, AEA, PT HD-Native etc.)


----------



## rgames

My instrument is clarinet - check out http://www.soundcloud.com/richard-ames for samples of my playing. On that page, there are a bunch of clarinet/string arrangements of piano works with me playing - all recordings were done in my studio.

I've worked for ~20 years as a freelancer and also have held positions (including principal) with several professional orchestras. I also have recordings of the standard audition repertoire available upon request. 

Also, as a member of the community of professional musicians here in Tucson, I have access to pretty much any instrument you need at *very* reasonable rates ( certainly much less than in LA or NY). Ensembles are no problem, either - I have a relationship with larger studios here in town. We can do chamber-orchestra-sized groups in the studio (*very* good rates) or larger ensembles at a few locations.

Plus, if you're in LA and you want to attend the recordings, the flight to Tucson might get you to the studio faster than driving to some parts of the LA metro area. 

rgames


----------



## durgaprasadzone

Wow what afantastic day
Thanks for sharing information. Actually I had also the same question in mind for a 

long time anyways you started this thread & I am so happy.


----------



## Rtomproductions

Before I got into the composing industry, I was a full time session player. My main instruments are sax, oboe, and strangely, Irish whistle (tin whistle, penny whistle, etc.). Here's a vid of me playing both oboe and tin whistle. Fee free to reach out if you need a session player (I do quite a bit of whistle work these days in addition to composing).

Whistle + Oboe


----------



## Meredithmoo25

I am a seasoned session player having performed on soundtracks for Disney, Marvel, and Pixar as well as with artists such as Sir Paul McCartney Robbie Williams, Mumford and Sons, and Josh Groban to name a few. I have played with orchestras all across the globe including the London Symphony Orchestra, BBC Philharmonic, Hawaii Symphony (and many more) plus numerous Broadway shows and tours. I now do remote session work in all genres and styles but my niche is "epic" music and orchestral stuff for films, TV, and video games.

If anyone needs a French Horn for their project I am for hire!
I record stereo on two ribbon mics on Logic (I also studied audio engineering and producing at Berklee so I know how to deliver a quality recording!)
I have a quick turn around and can read music or play by ear to a MIDI track (I can also help compose your french horn parts too)


Feel free to contact me via m website at: https://www.meredithplayshorn.com/

examples of my playing:


----------



## GigCity

Bass, Engineering, & Production on everything here: https://downlowconnection.com/


----------



## GigCity

Check This: https://brooklynsoundlab.com/

I play bass, engineered, and produced pretty much everything up there.


----------

